# Craftsman Edger Spark Plug Gap



## beth69_tx (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm looking for the spark plug gap for a Sears Craftsman Edger 3.5HP model #536.797461. I'd appreciate it if someone could pass that info on to me.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

.030"


----------

